

Some questions about domain ownership - ez77

Greetings! Here are some rather paranoid questions on domain ownership. In the first place, what would happen if someone obtained your (say) GoDaddy's username and password and took over it by changing the owner, A-, and MX-records? (Be it by guessing, stealing, keylogging or what have you.) Would the Internet Archive serve as evidence that you have been the owner all along? If not, is there any additional (possibly in-person) step you can take, aside from being careful with you usernames and passwords.<p>Which brings me to the second issue. I guess that either the Internet receives bad publicity in terms of security or most computing environments are more robust than I would assume. But still, I would have thought that by now there would be, for example, an ultra-secure Live CD specifically designed to do your browsing for key sensitive issues, such as handling A-records. (Is there?) If you don't mind, what kind of preventive measure do you take? (No-script add-on? ??)<p>For the record, I'm far from owning a valuable domain. Just curious...<p>Thanks and cheers,<p>ez77
======
jacquesm
You're not that paranoid, this scenario is one of the reasons why I never log
in to my registrars accounts on any PC except the one that I control myself (a
linux box).

Read this for an interesting story:

[http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/breaking-gmail-security-flaw-
mo...](http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/breaking-gmail-security-flaw-more-domains-
get-stollen/)

